# cash foreign checks



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone...can someone tell me please if I can cash US checks in Dubai. Should I go to a specific bank like Citibank...thanks for any help.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's any help but when I tried to pay a GBP cheque into my AED Emirates NBD account, they told me it would take 3 MONTHS to credit to my account.

Naturally, I scoffed, questioned the gentleman's parentage and left swiftly.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I'm not sure if it's any help but when I tried to pay a GBP cheque into my AED Emirates NBD account, they told me it would take 3 MONTHS to credit to my account.
> 
> Naturally, I scoffed, questioned the gentleman's parentage and left swiftly.


Takes approximately 21 days for money from my UK account to be transferred to my Mashreq account out here. God knows why


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

someone is screwing you...this takes max 3 business days !!
Trust me...I work for a bank....and lived in DXB !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Better luck just sending it by mail back to the usa if you still have a bank there and have it deposited.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a cool iPhone app for my USA bank. It can take a picture of a US based check and deposit in my account. You just tear the check up after.


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> I have a cool iPhone app for my USA bank. It can take a picture of a US based check and deposit in my account. You just tear the check up after.


which app is this?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

It is from my bank's app. Bank is USAA Federal Savings Bank. No idea if other banks provide the same.


----------

